# Tropical Storm and SE Monsoon flooded most of manila



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Anne tells me just a bit ago about the flooding going out guys. Sure am blessed god was watching over her she was laid off day before the flood. Will tell you god sure can work in mysterious ways. Metro Manila and most of neighboring places were effected. Must be rough just finished talking to anne luckily she is in good neighborhood not effected.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

jdavis10 said:


> Anne tells me just a bit ago about the flooding going out guys. Sure am blessed god was watching over her she was laid off day before the flood. Will tell you god sure can work in mysterious ways. Metro Manila and most of neighboring places were effected. Must be rough just finished talking to anne luckily she is in good neighborhood not effected.


Glad she is in a safe, non-flooded area. Not a typhoon here but storm to the North keeps pulling moisture in from the West. Should end by Wed night sometime. Many areas including Angeles and Subic canceled all schools today as a safety precaution.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Yes I would not want to be in that position. Trully Anne and I want to be in Manila for work oppurtunities but the flooding i saw looked rough. Ya Anne said roughly 2-3 days it will be gone. Its ok just one more issue to climb this time of year no big deal. Ya when me and anne decide to get place I want place that is far enough off ground in case of flooding for prevention.




Gene and Viol said:


> Glad she is in a safe, non-flooded area. Not a typhoon here but storm to the North keeps pulling moisture in from the West. Should end by Wed night sometime. Many areas including Angeles and Subic canceled all schools today as a safety precaution.


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

Just flew the 8.00am bus from Angeles to Manila...plenty of flooding but traffic is moving along ok... Off to Zamboanga City for a few days.. Cheers


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

seram said:


> Just flew the 8.00am bus from Angeles to Manila...plenty of flooding but traffic is moving along ok... Off to Zamboanga City for a few days.. Cheers


You be careful down there Y'hear??? Don't want to read about you in the news! Be sure to take some of those good photos that you usually get when traveling...

You must be sitting at Swag having a cold one. If you see Agnes, the hotel Mgr, tell here that Viol and I said hi..

Gene


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

Gene.. I was sitting at the Swagman having a few cold ones. At the airport now awaiting the flight. I will try and stay safe down there. I will post some Pics soon..Icheers


----------



## MikeynJenz (Oct 8, 2012)

Its really coming down out there now. Flooding in my area, luckily it never seems to get close enough to us to be a problem. Thats in the two years i have been here anyways. Going to the market is always fun though, waist high in water.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

MikeynJenz said:


> Its really coming down out there now. Flooding in my area, luckily it never seems to get close enough to us to be a problem. Thats in the two years i have been here anyways. Going to the market is always fun though, waist high in water.


Same up here East of Angeles. No floding in our area but never-ending rain. 
Can't complain though as it's keeping things cool.
Sounds like you'd better buy a small boat down there!


----------



## MikeynJenz (Oct 8, 2012)

It is definitely nice and cool. I havn't even used a fan today let alone aircon. I actually love it when it rains here but when it gets like this it starts to get a little worrying, especially with our internet cafe being at ground floor level lol.

It caught us out this time around and we didnt get our weekly food in, so kinda hoping Pizzahut can deliver via raft lol


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Hope all your computer gear down below says dry. Seems like in Manila ya never know for sure how bad or how deep it's gonna get in advance. 
During the rainy season we keep extra canned food, crackers, powdered milk etc in a 72 hour emergency storage just in case of problems. Even an extra 25 gallons of drinking water in the event of an extended power outage when water can not be purified. It does look like it will get a bit better but local dams on the island have flood gates open. so that increases the flood potential a bit in Manila.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Yes I had talk with Anne she thinks best option is to look into doing a rent-to-own with a condo. Since condos are off the ground and chances for flooding are slim it is option we are discussing. Do any of you know area within Manila that does not flood


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I had a condo in Eastwood City from 2009-2011. In general, Eastwood City survived Ondoy (35+ inches of rain in less than 24 hours) without any flooding. This was despite the fact it was bounded by the river on one side that the C5 in front was deep enough for boats to patrol. One condo closest to the river had some minor flooding on the bottom parking level. My tower was furthest from the river and even the lowest basement level parking (level 2) had no water in it.

Here are the Google Map coordinates for Eastwood City in Quezon city 14.609955,121.079636

The surrounding area would be flooded but within Eastwood, you have restaurants there (fast food and sit down) along with several convenient stores (7/11s and MiniMarts). The only thing that they didn't have was a grocery store.


----------



## MikeynJenz (Oct 8, 2012)

Well, woke this morning after it rained solidly last night. This is now officially the worst i have seen it in the two and a half years i have been here. It is now in my computer shop, though only a couple of inches and we are going to have to think about moving all of the computer stuff out.

Me and her went out at 1am last night to see how bad the market was, it was up to our knees. This morning it is chest height.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

MikeynJenz said:


> Well, woke this morning after it rained solidly last night. This is now officially the worst i have seen it in the two and a half years i have been here. It is now in my computer shop, though only a couple of inches and we are going to have to think about moving all of the computer stuff out.
> 
> Me and her went out at 1am last night to see how bad the market was, it was up to our knees. This morning it is chest height.


Mike, that doesn't sound too good. Might be a good idea to get stuff outa there just incase. Most all dams have their flood gates open so it quite likely could get worse. Darn storm has kind of stalled and is growing at the same time. Strange weather this year and hope it quits before long. We are getting just as much rain up here by Angeles but luckily our little town gets little buildup of water.


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

It is fair to say that it is a little damp here in Metro Manila at the moment. La Mesa Dam overspilled this afternoon which isn't good news for those downstream and there have been forced evacuations of people along the Marakina River.

News is that 60% of Manila has been affected by flooding.

The rain has stopped right now where I am however it is what is happening in the watersheds that really matters as far as the rivers are concerned.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

I will be the first to agree all of you. It is best to hold off going to LUZON area atleast until Thursday or Friday where it should begin to end. The Flood is about 80% flooded from what news said from Anne and her mom on ABS-CBN they keep pretty close eye on this stuff since her dad and sister got to work. Well should be gone by tomorrow. Stay Safe.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

im near baretto,,still dry here......no flood


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*barreto*

I lived in bario Barreto at one time, back in the middle 80's it was a peaceful and quiet spot, I have seen some pictures of the Blue Rock hotel, It was north of Barreto, that place has really changed it was just a swimming pool with a few air-conditioned rooms back then. My girl friend back then wanted 4,000 peso's for our spot and Airconditioned rooms ran about 2,000 Peso's a day.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Sad,,its not over yet. Yesterday they said sunny today. Now I think not.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

One more storm surge and we will be flooded on the lower floor... waters are at the top of the shore line in the back yard (Laguna de Bay) it looks like it's bulging and ready to spill over, I have several things to move upstairs or on top of tables, might as well get it done before the panic, last year it was a race to move things around in the water, thank you Lefties.... I was starting to relax and get complacent.


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

Looking cloudy here in Fort Bonifacio, Taguig (or Makati now, depending on who you ask). My 8 year old hasn't gone to school for about a week now but from what I hear there will be classes in session tomorrow for Tagiug. About once per hour it will do a hard shower for about 10 minutes but nothing like it has been raining the last few days. Fingers crossed this system is on its way out for good!

Stay dry, guys and gals.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*weathery*

Same weather here in Los Banos Laguna, hope it passes like this the last flood deposited some extra dirt so that is what's holding back the water for now.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

About 8:00pm here close to Angeles City and looks like the storm is starting to clear out finally. So much rain over the last few days that it is actually getting quite foggy now that the sun has gone down. Starting to look like San Francisco outside!


----------



## HVACman (Jul 27, 2011)

Susan and I had some long standing plans to fly down to Legazpi and Misibis Bay Resort, this past Tuesday. Didn't quite happen, only indirectly due to the weather. The road our driver took was flooded and he didn't want to chance it. We asked him if there were any other roads going to NAIA and he said no... (this is entirely another story). Anyway, after spending the day driving we finally get there but missed our flight. Our travel agent was able to get us re-booked on CEBU air and was able to get our reservation bumped up a day at Misibis Bay. So in the end we didn't lose any money. The next day we show up for our flight, check in and find it's been delayed... not completely unexpected at this point. So we wait, and wait some more, but get booked on the next flight. We wait 2 hours only to find out that the flight delayed again. So we wait and then found out only because we asked that our second flight was canceled but by that time our original flight had come in... so back to the ticket counter to get re-booked on our original flight, get back to the gate only to find out that the ticket agent actually put us on a completely different flight for god knows what reason. Wife is visibly upset at this point and asks the gate agent to get his supervisor. Gate agent disappears and returns 5 minutes with the correct tickets.

Remember kids, 'It's more fun in the Philippines!'

Misibis Bay was outstanding... and no rain at all. Almost nobody there due to the combination of it being low season and the weather in Manila. Legazpi is an interesting place, we needed much more time to explore so we'll be back there again.

Moral of the story: Try not to fly during a tropical storm.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

HVACman said:


> Susan and I had some long standing plans to fly down to Legazpi and Misibis Bay Resort, this past Tuesday. Didn't quite happen, only indirectly due to the weather. The road our driver took was flooded and he didn't want to chance it. We asked him if there were any other roads going to NAIA and he said no... (this is entirely another story). Anyway, after spending the day driving we finally get there but missed our flight. Our travel agent was able to get us re-booked on CEBU air and was able to get our reservation bumped up a day at Misibis Bay. So in the end we didn't lose any money. The next day we show up for our flight, check in and find it's been delayed... not completely unexpected at this point. So we wait, and wait some more, but get booked on the next flight. We wait 2 hours only to find out that the flight delayed again. So we wait and then found out only because we asked that our second flight was canceled but by that time our original flight had come in... so back to the ticket counter to get re-booked on our original flight, get back to the gate only to find out that the ticket agent actually put us on a completely different flight for god knows what reason. Wife is visibly upset at this point and asks the gate agent to get his supervisor. Gate agent disappears and returns 5 minutes with the correct tickets.
> 
> Remember kids, 'It's more fun in the Philippines!'
> 
> ...


Ah yes but think of the adventure of it all!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

HVACman said:


> Susan and I had some long standing plans to fly down to Legazpi and Misibis Bay Resort, this past Tuesday. Didn't quite happen, only indirectly due to the weather. The road our driver took was flooded and he didn't want to chance it. We asked him if there were any other roads going to NAIA and he said no... (this is entirely another story). Anyway, after spending the day driving we finally get there but missed our flight. Our travel agent was able to get us re-booked on CEBU air and was able to get our reservation bumped up a day at Misibis Bay. So in the end we didn't lose any money. The next day we show up for our flight, check in and find it's been delayed... not completely unexpected at this point. So we wait, and wait some more, but get booked on the next flight. We wait 2 hours only to find out that the flight delayed again. So we wait and then found out only because we asked that our second flight was canceled but by that time our original flight had come in... so back to the ticket counter to get re-booked on our original flight, get back to the gate only to find out that the ticket agent actually put us on a completely different flight for god knows what reason. Wife is visibly upset at this point and asks the gate agent to get his supervisor. Gate agent disappears and returns 5 minutes with the correct tickets.
> 
> Remember kids, 'It's more fun in the Philippines!'
> 
> ...


That sounds like a wild experience you guys had. After all the years I worked for the airlines, I don't have a lot of tolerance for the horse-play by the local carriers here. Weather delays I truly understand though and can get even the most seasoned ticket or gate agent frustrated and make mistakes. Glad you had a good time and don't forget to post a few photos if ya have any to share.


Gene


----------



## HVACman (Jul 27, 2011)

Gene and Viol said:


> That sounds like a wild experience you guys had. After all the years I worked for the airlines, I don't have a lot of tolerance for the horse-play by the local carriers here. Weather delays I truly understand though and can get even the most seasoned ticket or gate agent frustrated and make mistakes. Glad you had a good time and don't forget to post a few photos if ya have any to share.
> 
> 
> Gene


Will do Gene, but after we get back to the States. We're leaving Sunday and need to put the house to bed, etc.

3 weeks passes too quickly...


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

HVACman said:


> Will do Gene, but after we get back to the States. We're leaving Sunday and need to put the house to bed, etc.
> 
> 3 weeks passes too quickly...


Ya know you really need to quit doing that and find a way to get moved over here. Just imagine the cost of airfare alone! Last time I came home I flew out of LAX and without airline pass benefits it cost a small fortune. As much as I love the trans-Pacific flights, never again.


gene


----------



## HVACman (Jul 27, 2011)

Gene and Viol said:


> Ya know you really need to quit doing that and find a way to get moved over here. Just imagine the cost of airfare alone! Last time I came home I flew out of LAX and without airline pass benefits it cost a small fortune. As much as I love the trans-Pacific flights, never again.
> 
> 
> gene


Yeah, I know. We both have kids still at home and, if things workout, we both have about 10 more years to our working lives. So it simply won't be possible for us for a while longer. Guess I shouldn't curse still being young enough to work.


----------

